# Late 1960'S ? Buren



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this, a mate asked if I could have a look at his late great uncles watch that didn't work, any way here's the before pictures;


























The glass was salvagebale just needing a good polish as did the case( reckon he was a smoker because when I cleaned the watch bracelet it stunk of old pipe tobacco), the watch itself had issues in that the winder didn't wind as it was worn almost smooth and the setting screw for the winding stem had been broken also the date didn't change due to the hairspring that holds the detent? lever had gone astray, luckily I had a spare movemnt so managed to get it all working though getting the spring in situ was a nightmare as it kept flying off(which is probably where the previous one went on a previous fix attempt?)

Anyway it runs and keeps good time but the date doesn't quite sit in the window right any ideas as to why this could be...I guess the changing wheel needs to be in a set position on reassembly?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And some after pictures;


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done, that's a nice result :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice save... Looks much better..


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, what a great make-over!  Beautiful watch. xxx


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice done :thumbup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Alas it's now gone back to it's owner who will wear it on high days and holidays along with the Roamer I sorted for him early this year


----------

